# New To Lay It Low



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

What's up er' body? New member here. My folk call me Swi$h. I'm 17 and have been building model cars for roughly 5 years now. Was surfin the web and came across this site. Did some browsing and yall seem like a pretty solid bunch of folks that I can learn from so thats what I'm here for. I look forward to makin a few friends and learning some tricks of the trade. Thanks for taking the time to read over my boring topic. And before I go breaking any rules, Should I post my builds in here too?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

yes, keep it all in one place.

Welcome.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Welcome to lay it low man post your builds up that's what this place is for and if you need any help just ask there are lots of guys on here willing to help a fellow builder out can't wait to see what you got


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome, guys. right now, I'm in the hospital so I have 3 complete builds that I wasn't able to paint. Luckily my ma got me some paint from the hobby shop today so I can get some brush painting done on my newest build. Would you guys wanna see my 3 "White Wonders"?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Welcome man, post them pics. You'll love it here.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Can I post pix from my cellphone or do I need to do it from my laptop with a Photobucket?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

The best way is to PB but many just upload the pics from there puter/cellphone.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

How can I upload directly from my phone to the thread? I'm sorry guys. I don't mean to be such a noob.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

You can upload from ur phone but use a Photobucket app load your pics on there then just copy the image link and then paste it to your post its a lot better plus the pics are bigger and everyone can see them


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> You can upload from ur phone but use a Photobucket app load your pics on there then just copy the image link and then paste it to your post its a lot better plus the pics are bigger and everyone can see them


Thanks, Man. Will do. Sorry for the lack of color but I just got my brush paints today and for some strange reason, they wont let me use spray paint here. I wonder why.. lol. Pix soon..


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

No problem man now let's see what ur workin on


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is what i have completed so far. Theyre just out of the box builds. My favorite is the 64. I am working on a 55 Chevy Nomad now that I'll have finished tomorrow. Will post pix of it then. Let me know what ya think. I know you cant tell much from my lack of color though.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

There you go. Now just paint them up and post those pics.


----------



## GothicKustomz (Sep 20, 2012)

Welcome, wanna see more...


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice builds man all they need is some paint but do what you can with what you have and remember you can always go back and paint them keep it up man


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

I appreciate it, guys. I plan to tear em all down and spray the bodies and guts as soon as I get home. Although that wont be until I get out the Physical Therapy Rehab Center. Am I wasting my money and kits by building with being able to paint? Also, I just want to say thank you to everyone for being friendly and welcoming. I joined a model car forum before and was treated as if I were unworthy of their "wonderful" site until I canceled my account.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Bro your never wasting money or a kit if your enjoying the hobby that's all that matters like I said before you can always go back n paint them


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Bro your never wasting money or a kit if your enjoying the hobby that's all that matters like I said before you can always go back n paint them


Im glad you said that. A couple people told me I was just wasting my time and money by not painting. When you're sitting in a hospital bed unable to walk, a model car can work miricles for idle hands. I have some brush paint now so I'm building my Nomad with some color. Any tips on how to mask brush strokes?


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can find a 1979 Bonneville 4 door kit or resin?


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

KingSw1$h said:


> Im glad you said that. A couple people told me I was just wasting my time and money by not painting. When you're sitting in a hospital bed unable to walk, a model car can work miricles for idle hands. I have some brush paint now so I'm building my Nomad with some color. Any tips on how to mask brush strokes?


Don't worry about what haters think do what makes you happy man hope you get better soon, as far as the brush strokes try thinning it a lil and go in multiple thin coats don't try to cover it all in one coat and color sanding will help even it all out and make it nice and smooth good luck man


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Don't worry about what haters think do what makes you happy man hope you get better soon, as far as the brush strokes try thinning it a lil and go in multiple thin coats don't try to cover it all in one coat and color sanding will help even it all out and make it nice and smooth good luck man


Im glad I was able to find this site. I have learned more here tonight from just browsing than I ever could from the person who assumed they were my "teacher". I wont have much to do for a while besides therapy and bed rest so I plan to soak up all the knowlodge that I can get from you guys. It's nice to have some "brothers in building" in what seems to be our fading hobby.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey welcome man.Keep doing what youre doing,just enjoy the hobby.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Hey welcome man.Keep doing what youre doing,just enjoy the hobby.


Thanks, bro. Will do.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Whats up Swish welcome to lay it low homie, hey don't trip on not being able to paint right now, it gets crazy around here some times but its alot of fun & cool peeps on here as well as homies, if it wasn't for lay it low I'd still be sanding messed up paint jobs but thanks to the homies on this site I learned how to strip the paint instead of sanding and losing the body lines theres alot of top notch painters on here decal makers, the interior king, mad hoppers, custom model car builders most of all tho " Model Friendly Brothers " I ask questions and always get a quick response so feel free to ask anyone and if they can't help you they'll refer you to who can  Hope you get well soon homie enjoy being you and don't let no one knock what you do there just hate'n peace ...


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

KingSw1$h said:


> Im glad you said that. A couple people told me I was just wasting my time and money by not painting. When you're sitting in a hospital bed unable to walk, a model car can work miricles for idle hands. I have some brush paint now so I'm building my Nomad with some color. Any tips on how to mask brush strokes?


I know the feeling bro...I was hospitalized for a week...had my wife drop off a kit, 4sale sign, and some thread....I went crazy and cut everything opened and jambed so I had something to spray when I got out. That week flew by too!!
Just an idea bro, if u don't know how...nows your time to experiment..it's only plastic lol


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

O and welcome 2 the forum...Great bunch of guys here and your bound to build your skills up with all the great info in these threads


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome guys. I'm glad I found this site and all of you guys willing to help. I look forward to learning and building with you guys. Thanks for all the support and I will be posting pix of my current build in a few hours.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Hey welcome man.Keep doing what youre doing,just enjoy the hobby.


X2 what he said homie :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Does anyone have a suggestion for an easy way to alter suspensions and mount aftermarket wheels that were not made for a kit I'm building?


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Cut the nub off your suspension piece(where the wheel goes), drill a hole, cut about a cm of metal rod and glue into hole, other end goes to your wheel:thumbsup:
Hope that helps


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

As far as altering suspension, just cut or extend your springs?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Welcome to LIL homie ... I'm glad everytime I see a young homie buildin' models ... keeps their minds creative . 

There's lots of kool homies here to learn from too , and there is also a help topic to guide you through builds .*


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

COAST2COAST said:


> Cut the nub off your suspension piece(where the wheel goes), drill a hole, cut about a cm of metal rod and glue into hole, other end goes to your wheel:thumbsup:
> Hope that helps


 Thanks, bub. I dont know why I didnt think of that.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Welcome to LIL homie ... I'm glad everytime I see a young homie buildin' models ... keeps their minds creative .
> 
> There's lots of kool homies here to learn from too , and there is also a help topic to guide you through builds .*


I heard that. Its like my generation is too lazy to use their hands long enough to glue together a motor block or spray an interior bucket. They would rather flip analog sticks and press buttons.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Does anyone know where I might find a 79 Bonneville 4 door model kit or resin body? Nd if resin, what makes a good donor kit?? Thanks in advance..


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

KingSw1$h said:


> I heard that. Its like my generation is too lazy to use their hands long enough to glue together a motor block or spray an interior bucket. They would rather flip analog sticks and press buttons.


So much truth in that statement it's un freakin real. Good for you, and dont worry about what others say bro. Believe me, when it comes to health issues, take time and heal up before you worry about the paint flying. The only thing that matters is you are having fun building. Get yourself better and do what you can do for the moment. 

Welcome to the site, and we hope to see you take off once things catch up for you. If you have questions, one of two things. Look up in the Frequently asked questions thread pinned at the top, OR just ask, because there's PLENTY of good dudes here who are willin to help another builder out in any way they can. I've been on this site, and due to this site, my skills will never stop improving!


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Scur-rape-init said:


> So much truth in that statement it's un freakin real. Good for you, and dont worry about what others say bro. Believe me, when it comes to health issues, take time and heal up before you worry about the paint flying. The only thing that matters is you are having fun building. Get yourself better and do what you can do for the moment.
> 
> Welcome to the site, and we hope to see you take off once things catch up for you. If you have questions, one of two things. Look up in the Frequently asked questions thread pinned at the top, OR just ask, because there's PLENTY of good dudes here who are willin to help another builder out in any way they can. I've been on this site, and due to this site, my skills will never stop improving!


I definitely look forward to learning and broadening my skills. Cars have been a passion of mine for as long as I can remember and there is just something about a model kit that makes a seriously messed up situation seem bearable. I know exactly what you mean about the people on this site. It is almost like a model building family. I have learned a lot already and I dont plan on stopping. Thank you to everyone for giving a young plastic cutter a place to fit in.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

KingSw1$h said:


> I definitely look forward to learning and broadening my skills. Cars have been a passion of mine for as long as I can remember and there is just something about a model kit that makes a seriously messed up situation seem bearable. I know exactly what you mean about the people on this site. It is almost like a model building *family*. I have learned a lot already and I dont plan on stopping. Thank you to everyone for giving a young plastic cutter a place to fit in.


ALL the FOOLS on here are my brothers from other mothers. Even the REALLY messed up guys like scur-rape-init, chevyguy97 and ESPECIALLY WONDERBREAD. LMAO

It's a great place, we all learn from each other. If it weren't for finding this place I'd still be building some messed up stuff painted with Testors paint markers. LOL I've learned a LOT over the years, and I'm still learning.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh ok I see how it is. Im not your bro from anther mo, Well FUCK you then.........J/K all these guys here are some of the best in the game. And a few are the best all on this site so look thur all the threads here and I hope this lights your fire to pull out some great shit.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

KingSw1$h said:


> Does anyone have a suggestion for an easy way to alter suspensions and mount aftermarket wheels that were not made for a kit I'm building?


Welcome bro... If you stick around here long enough, not only will you learn how to mount aftermarket wheels and alter suspensions, but you will learn how to make those suspensions actually work so u can pose ur car front up, ass up, all locked up, 3 wheel, or even hook some servos up and have that bitch dancing for you! Lot of cool dudes on here that aren't afraid to offer advice, hook u up with parts, etc. Alot of guys are making parts that aren't even available. Just ask around because if someone doesn't have something you need, I bet they know someone who does!


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Any 937 builders in this piece? I'm the only one I know in my area. Need a fellow builder local to have a meeting of the minds with and get a few tips on where to pick up the good kits.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

chris_thobe said:


> Welcome bro... If you stick around here long enough, not only will you learn how to mount aftermarket wheels and alter suspensions, but you will learn how to make those suspensions actually work so u can pose ur car front up, ass up, all locked up, 3 wheel, or even hook some servos up and have that bitch dancing for you! Lot of cool dudes on here that aren't afraid to offer advice, hook u up with parts, etc. Alot of guys are making parts that aren't even available. Just ask around because if someone doesn't have something you need, I bet they know someone who does!


I've seen some stuff on this site I would have never thought possible with a model car. Everyone here has an extreme amount of talent and put out models that put me to shame. I hope to stick around and learn how to put out work half as good as the stuff I've seen. I appreciate everybody taking the time to make me feel welcome. You guys have inspired me to up my game and go harder to put out a better model. I wont be going anywhere any time soon. Thanks again to everyone.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

chris_thobe said:


> Welcome bro... If you stick around here long enough, not only will you learn how to mount aftermarket wheels and alter suspensions, but you will learn how to make those suspensions actually work so u can pose ur car front up, ass up, all locked up, 3 wheel, or even hook some servos up and have that bitch dancing for you! Lot of cool dudes on here that aren't afraid to offer advice, hook u up with parts, etc. Alot of guys are making parts that aren't even available. Just ask around because if someone doesn't have something you need, I bet they know someone who does!


Hold up. Pause. Did you say Servos? Poseable suspensin? And make em dance? I have to be a part of that. Fill me in, folk.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Here's Jevries Real Deal 64.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWefh4Wph-k


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

That is fukkin INCREDIBLE. How do I learn to do that? I know its gotta take mad skill but I wanna learn.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Check out king of the streets,jevries, n hopping madness


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

What is the easiest kit to build into a lowrider all locked-up? Lowrider kits are pretty scarce where I'm at. And it's cool to post all my questions in here right? Or should I be posting them in the Off-Topic since theyre just quetions?


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Check out king of the streets,jevries, n hopping madness


That is some pretty awesome Sh*t. I would have never thought of doing anything like that with plactic. I have to learn..


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I said the exact same thing when I saw a 1/25 scale hopper model for the first time in Lowrider Bicycle Magazine. I'm hooked ever since.



KingSw1$h said:


> That is some pretty awesome Sh*t. I would have never thought of doing anything like that with plactic. I have to learn..


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

jevries said:


> I said the exact same thing when I saw a 1/25 scale hopper model for the first time in Lowrider Bicycle Magazine. I'm hooked ever since.


You, my good man, are extremely talented. I showed my mom your video and she was amazed as well. It took me 30 minutes just to get her to believe it was really a model car.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanks for the props, I appreciate it. 



KingSw1$h said:


> You, my good man, are extremely talented. I showed my mom your video and she was amazed as well. It took me 30 minutes just to get her to believe it was really a model car.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Post all your quetions here. We all pop in all the threads everyday. If we see your thread at the top we know something is going on in here and want to see what it is. So we'll see the quetions and do our best to reply to it.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh yeah Servos are the way to go if you want it to act real. Servos work as if they were airbags.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

halfasskustoms said:


> Post all your quetions here. We all pop in all the threads everyday. If we see your thread at the top we know something is going on in here and want to see what it is. So we'll see the quetions and do our best to reply to it.


Will do. I just wanted to make sure i was doing everything by the book. I dont want to mess up and get booted off a site I really like simply because I didnt know something. I'll keep it all in here.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

halfasskustoms said:


> Oh yeah Servos are the way to go if you want it to act real. Servos work as if they were airbags.


What exactly are servos and where can I get them?


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

No 937 builders here? I knew they werent many but I was hoping there would be a few.


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

KingSw1$h said:


> What exactly are servos and where can I get them?


I been on the site for a min an I dnt know how u guys do it I wasnt tht intrsted before but if uld do like a tutorial or sumthn I might get into I built sum hopprs awhile but im down to try those servos.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Lowmodelr said:


> I been on the site for a min an I dnt know how u guys do it I wasnt tht intrsted before but if uld do like a tutorial or sumthn I might get into I built sum hopprs awhile but im down to try those servos.


X2. Where can we get a tutorial?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

KingSw1$h said:


> Im glad I was able to find this site. I have learned more here tonight from just browsing than I ever could from the person who assumed they were my "teacher". I wont have much to do for a while besides therapy and bed rest so I plan to soak up all the knowlodge that I can get from you guys. It's nice to have some "brothers in building" in what seems to be our fading hobby.


Man all this reading.. Im not one for allot of words bro! lol but yea i use to say it all the time,, the knuckleheads on this site are 

absolutely the best model guys the world over!.... and what ever it is you want to do? you will see it and learn it hear! 

first tip.. I thought I read you saying something about brush strokes? I hope your not thinking about painting a model with any type 

paint brush! that is a major no no... you will be needing small brush's and brush paints for detail and parts,, but not for large area's 

like car body's... to color a car? you will need some primer and a couple different colors of spray can paint.. to get yourself started.

you will want some clear coat. and some light grade sand papers.. (ask alot of questions and check out all the how to threads) 

as you will find what is compatible with what? meaning enamel's vs lacquers vs acrylics ect.. then when your ready you can step it 

up or mix it up? with air brush painting instead of, or in addition to spray can painting.. allot to do with this hobby, especially 

customizing? is tools tools tools, and materials, and you cant get every tool you need in one day. dremel's micro drill's, files exacto 

blade's ect.. you'll see.. eventually you'll start coming up with your own shit. and you'l start finding things around the house to 

help you with your builds.. This first lifted cars were done in mom's kitchen over the stove with a heated stake knife, fishing string a

coat hanger. Any way, Good luck with that Therapy, welcome to lil and happy building homie! and i like the 64 too...I got a thing for

white cars and yellow cars..it's really hard to brake away from those colors...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Man look at these thread.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/30-model-cars/291846-art2roll-lowriders.html

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/30-model-cars/143702-jevries-builds.html

2 of the best doing Servos.


God damn Hydro. Looks like you dont like words. lol


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Hydrohype said:


> Man all this reading.. Im not one for allot of words bro! lol but yea i use to say it all the time,, the knuckleheads on this site are
> 
> absolutely the best model guys the world over!.... and what ever it is you want to do? you will see it and learn it hear!
> 
> ...


I would NEVER paint a body with brush paint. I'm pretty good with a rattle can. I dont brush paint my interiors either except for inserts and such. Just looking for some tips to cut down on brush strokes on my exhausts and inserts and such. I too am a big fan of the white cars. Dont know why but sometimes that plain white just sets a car off. I appreciate the tips, man. Every tip I can get is welcomed and needed. I'm by no means on anyone of this sites level but I hope to be someday..


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

Lmao I was thinkn da same thing lol


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Lowmodelr said:


> Lmao I was thinkn da same thing lol


??


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

KingSw1$h said:


> I would NEVER paint a body with brush paint. I'm pretty good with a rattle can. I dont brush paint my interiors either except for inserts and such. Just looking for some tips to cut down on brush strokes on my exhausts and inserts and such. I too am a big fan of the white cars. Dont know why but sometimes that plain white just sets a car off. I appreciate the tips, man. Every tip I can get is welcomed and needed. I'm by no means on anyone of this sites level but I hope to be someday..


Dont be so sure about that, your probably past me already.. if not? you will be before your 18th birthday... you'l see!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

God damn Hydro. Looks like you dont like words. lol[/QUOTE]

Thinking the same thing... lol


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Hydrohype said:


> Dont be so sure about that, your probably past me already.. if not? you will be before your 18th birthday... you'l see!:thumbsup:


I appreciate that, man. It means something to me that people that dont even know me yet have more interest in my work than my family and friends do. Guess its just time to make new friends and luckily, I seem to have found just the place to do it.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Lowmodelr said:


> God damn Hydro. Looks like you dont like words. lol


Thinking the same thing... lol[/QUOTE]

oh. lol. My bad.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm about to start the Revell California wheels 62 Impala and I want to convert it to a locked up lowrider. I have the wire wheels and such. Any tips on how I can modify the suspenion and extend the A-Arms?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Hey welcome man.Keep doing what youre doing,just enjoy the hobby.


x2!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Here pics of the rear end.








And the ft end.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

And thats a 62 impala chassis too. Everything you need to see to make yours look just as good.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

halfasskustoms said:


> Here pics of the rear end.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, homie. How do I make springs like those?


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Can I put a list of models I either A:have never seen and want to know if exist and where to find them. Bnes I know are floating around and I just cant find em so ya'll can help me out. Would that be cool with ya'll?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

You can use very thin wire from a craft store then wrap it around the stock plastic spring and there you go.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

halfasskustoms said:


> You can use very thin wire from a craft store then wrap it around the stock plastic spring and there you go.


Hell yeah. I'm gonna have to try to hit up a hobby shop or something tomorrow when I transfer hospitals. Thanks for the tip, bub.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

KingSw1$h said:


> Can I put a list of models I either A:have never seen and want to know if exist and where to find them. Bnes I know are floating around and I just cant find em so ya'll can help me out. Would that be cool with ya'll?


You can. Now in here http://www.layitlow.com/forums/39-model-car-classifieds/ is a lot of us post wants and needs can be posted there. OOORRR you can post them HERE. In your thread. Don't matter it'll get replayed to.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Ok, so heres my list. I'm just gonna put em on here and you guys let me know if they exist and where I can get em if you know. As much combined knowlodge as you guys have, I figure you would be the ones to know. Any help is greatly appreciated. 

1979 Bonneville 4 door
Box Caprice 2 or 4 door
G-Body Cutlass
87-93 Mustang Hatch or Notch
78-80 Malibu
70 Monte Carlo
88-95 Ford Taurus
Box style S-10
85 Honda Accord
94-98 Mustang.

Any body know anything about these models and where I might find them?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I dont know about any of that shit. All those cars are to new for me to even know anything about. I only do 60's and older. But there are guys here that know.

If they don't reply right away just hold out and reply with quote to the wont list.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

KingSw1$h said:


> Ok, so heres my list. I'm just gonna put em on here and you guys let me know if they exist and where I can get em if you know. As much combined knowlodge as you guys have, I figure you would be the ones to know. Any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> 1979 Bonneville 4 door
> Box Caprice 2 or 4 door
> ...


The 79 Bonneville: no such kit
Box Caprice,most I seen are resin others convert them from the Revell ss Monte
Ditto on the Cutlass
Dont know on the Mustang notchback,check Modelroundup,or ebay
Theres a Bandit Resin 79 Malibu,ebay for that but its rare.
There is the amt 70 Monte,check Modelroundup or ebay
dont know on the Taurus's PROBABLY PROMOS 
S-10: The revell s_10 lowrider
85 honda,I would think theres a tamiya kit of that somewhere
94-98 mustangs theres a Revell and an AMT of those generations


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

KingSw1$h said:


> Ok, so heres my list. I'm just gonna put em on here and you guys let me know if they exist and where I can get em if you know. As much combined knowlodge as you guys have, I figure you would be the ones to know. Any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> 1979 Bonneville 4 door
> Box Caprice 2 or 4 door
> ...


yes for most of your list.....no for the 85 accord and 79 bonny.....unless there is resin of the bonny.....but i never seen one?! caprice, cutlass, malibu will be resin kits.......both stangs, square dime, taurus and 70 monte will be plastic kits...the 70 was out in a stock kit AND lowrider kit...taurus was the SHO or ROBO COP kit.....i made a limo out of one waaaaay back! LOL s10 was a stock kit and "waverider" kit


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Alright. Thanks guys. So I should just check Ebay for the majority of em?


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

I got my 4 door box from modelhaus it take like 6 weeks tho i got 2 malibus r&r and one from bandit resins the one from r&r and modelhaus bumpers come chrome bandit bumpers i had to send out you can go to my thread couple of my projects to see them


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

And they dont make any kind of 79 Bonne? Not even in resin?


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

KingSw1$h said:


> And they dont make any kind of 79 Bonne? Not even in resin?


No i havent seen one yet atleast maybe you can try smhracing.com they got 2 door caprices but the need work


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey guys. I've been looking around and seen a lot of you guys cut open your doors. How hard is it to do so and what are the advantages?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I thought it would be hard untell I opened my 1st one. Not hard at all. All you need to do is use sowing thread and use it like a lil saw. In the grove of the door have the thread move back and forth in the grove and follow the outline of the door. It'll make the car look better then the rest.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

The advantages to opening doors are endless. I haven't ventured into that yet, but it's not hard to do. I just don't wanna tackle the jambing yet.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

grimreaper69 said:


> The advantages to opening doors are endless. I haven't ventured into that yet, but it's not hard to do. I just don't wanna tackle the jambing yet.


That was my next question. Jamming and Hinges. How difficult is that to pull off?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hinging is easy, I've opened enough trunks. Jambing is up to the builder. To some it's easy, to some it's hard.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

KingSw1$h said:


> And they dont make any kind of 79 Bonne? Not even in resin?



Nah, I would've had two of them by now if they did.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

KingSw1$h said:


> Ok, so heres my list. I'm just gonna put em on here and you guys let me know if they exist and where I can get em if you know. As much combined knowlodge as you guys have, I figure you would be the ones to know. Any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> 1979 Bonneville 4 door- *NOPE
> *Box Caprice 2 or 4 door -* RESIN
> ...



*Did what I could to answer your question.*


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Actually the 93 Mustang exists in plastic.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...cat=1188&_odkw=revell+93+mustang&_osacat=1188


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

grimreaper69 said:


> Actually the 93 Mustang exists in plastic.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...cat=1188&_odkw=revell+93+mustang&_osacat=1188


You are correct, I actually have that kit.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> I thought it would be hard untell I opened my 1st one. Not hard at all. All you need to do is use sowing thread and use it like a lil saw. In the grove of the door have the thread move back and forth in the grove and follow the outline of the door. It'll make the car look better then the rest.


:werd:QFT


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Really depends on the car your opening,hinging.Some have pillers molded into the fender(Revell new caddy)real bitch.others are easy.A 64 Imps a great start


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsuppening doors will separate yuor cars from the rest...as long as its done right...WARNING-once you do this itll be hard not to do it to every project
also, youll go from building 2-3 a month to 2-3 every 6 months


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Tonioseven said:


> *Did what I could to answer your question.*


Answered perfectly. Thanks, bub. And I'm with you on the Bonne. I would need at least 2 to replicate my 1:1. What it looks like now, all stock, and what I want it to look like.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the info guys. You have inspired me to try it at least once. Whats the worst that can happen?? And if I'm having trouble, I'll just hit ya'll up for some help. I see no downside. Unless I completely fukk up a good kit...knock on wood..


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsuppening doors will separate yuor cars from the rest...as long as its done right...WARNING-once you do this itll be hard not to do it to every project
> also, youll go from building 2-3 a month to 2-3 every 6 months


So it takes a while to get it right? I'm just worried about messing up a good body.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Really depends on the car your opening,hinging.Some have pillers molded into the fender(Revell new caddy)real bitch.others are easy.A 64 Imps a great start


That was something else I was considering: what would be the best kit to try it on for the first time. a 6-4 is the one?


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Just go slow take your time on it man its not a race I was like 12 when I first tried it it was on a '64 impala kit it really is a good one to start with


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Just go slow take your time on it man its not a race I was like 12 when I first tried it it was on a '64 impala kit it really is a good one to start with


I think..dun dun dun..I have a plan. lol. I'm gonna have to get my hands on another 6-4 though.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Just use that unpainted one you posted on the 1st page.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

halfasskustoms said:


> Just use that unpainted one you posted on the 1st page.


What if I fukk it up? I really like that build..


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

KingSw1$h said:


> What if I fukk it up? I really like that build..


It's only plastic. You can always build another.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

grimreaper69 said:


> It's only plastic. You can always build another.


Good point.. Not like I wouldn't enjoy building another 6-4.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

If if you really fuck it up that muck you can always ask here if some one has a extra body. Hell most of us here prob have 3-4-5-6-7-8-9 64 bodys laying around somewhere. With the 64 impala being the most made lowrider ever done up Im sure we got one we dont need.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

halfasskustoms said:


> If if you really fuck it up that muck you can always ask here if some one has a extra body. Hell most of us here prob have 3-4-5-6-7-8-9 64 bodys laying around somewhere. With the 64 impala being the most made lowrider ever done up Im sure we got one we dont need.


I appreciate it, homie. I'm definitely gonna try it. What all do I need for the process?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

That 64 body off the chassis and take them windows out of it. Then get sewing string and wrap it around both pointer finger and then put the string in the grove of the door line. From there just side back and forth lightly over and over and over untell it starts cutting it open. Just know the string is going to brake so just keep repeating the pross-. Be sure to follow the door line or the string is going to cut where you dont want it to.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

halfasskustoms said:


> That 64 body off the chassis and take them windows out of it. Then get sewing string and wrap it around both pointer finger and then put the string in the grove of the door line. From there just side back and forth lightly over and over and over untell it starts cutting it open. Just know the string is going to brake so just keep repeating the pross-. Be sure to follow the door line or the string is going to cut where you dont want it to.


That sounds a lot easier than scoring it with an exacto over and over. Just gotta make sure I keep it in the groove. Can I use just any sewing thread or is a certain kind better/stronger?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I used a thek one cus it was stronger and lasted longer. If you use a thin string it'll brake over and over and over and over like a 100 times.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

halfasskustoms said:


> I used a thek one cus it was stronger and lasted longer. If you use a thin string it'll brake over and over and over and over like a 100 times.


point taken.


----------



## Hoppin' (Mar 8, 2012)

Hey man, try dental floss, I didnt break 1 yet, and it workes better than sewing string from your Mom.
I made a model that was a puzzle with an 18in. piece of floss. (Trick is not usin too much pressure)
If dental floss is to thick, than remove a coupla strands. It has wax on it for lubrication, when its hot it melts and greasses up the unused line.
More lub.

Keep goin' King

I was in the hospital over 6 months and this forum helped me alot. (Went from total right side paralisis to full movment, (from building models in my room) I 
learned all this stuff in here, and if ya need help we will stand behind ya and help anywhere we can.

Frank


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Hoppin' said:


> Hey man, try dental floss, I didnt break 1 yet, and it workes better than sewing string from your Mom.
> I made a model that was a puzzle with an 18in. piece of floss. (Trick is not usin too much pressure)
> If dental floss is to thick, than remove a coupla strands. It has wax on it for lubrication, when its hot it melts and greasses up the unused line.
> More lub.
> ...


I appreciate the support, homie. I am actually leaving the hospital and going home today. Still paralyzed from the waist down but they decided that outpatient therapy was an option for me so I should beable to get a lot more down from home. I'm being discharged now so I guess its time to sign off. I'll check in when I get home and get to some building.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey bro, keep your head up and good things will come to pass.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Seeing that green light on under your user name must mean your home. Good luck with everything at home and have fun with this hobby.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks guys. I am infact home. It feels nice to be home, even in a chair. Now on to some building. Hopefully some pix later tonight..


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Here's a Monte I'm building. Hopefully getting a replacement interior from Revell so i'm waiting on that but here she is.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

monty looks good sofar, glad to hear your outa the hospital. Can't wait to see what you come up with now that your back home. Keep up the great work.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

chevyguy97 said:


> monty looks good sofar, glad to hear your outa the hospital. Can't wait to see what you come up with now that your back home. Keep up the great work.


Thanks, Chevy. Its good to be home. And will do. :h5:


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Where do you guys get your wheels? I have no wires or bigger rims for my minitrucks and have no idea where to get any. All I ever got is what comes in the kits. Any tips on where I can find some wheels?


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Can anybody tell me how to attach these wheels to the suspension pin on an AMT 55 Nomad?


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

did some buildin tonight. My Fiance wanted to help me so She painted an interior tub for the first time ever. Didnt do too bad. Heres some pix.

Engine for my 62 Impala completed.










Mock up of my 55 Nomad



















Interior for the Nomad that my girl brush painted. Inserts later.










And mock up on the shelf with the Monte.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Let me know what ya'll think.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

KingSw1$h said:


> Where do you guys get your wheels? I have no wires or bigger rims for my minitrucks and have no idea where to get any. All I ever got is what comes in the kits. Any tips on where I can find some wheels?


welcome back home.. I wont tell your girl about that nurse you were flirting with! 

the cars look good man... now about the rims... check out some of these links to get started... 
scaledreams.com scroll down to the pegesus link.

http://stores.scaledreams.com/-strse-Pegasus-Hobbies/s/41/Categories.bok

[URL="http://www.hoppinhydros.com/"]http://www.hoppinhydros.com/

yo[/URL]u can even do ebay and amazon.com sometimes.. I hope this helps...


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Hydrohype said:


> welcome back home.. I wont tell your girl about that nurse you were flirting with!
> 
> the cars look good man... now about the rims... check out some of these links to get started...
> scaledreams.com scroll down to the pegesus link.
> ...


Lmao. Thanks, Hydro. It definitely helped. I knew they made aftermarket wheels, just had no idea where to find em. Good lookin out.:h5:


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

I get a lot of my rims from diecast toys n rc cars. Builds r looking good man looks like ur learning keep it up I like what I see


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> *Did what I could to answer your question.*


there's an '85 accord tonio?! :run:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

KingSw1$h said:


> Let me know what ya'll think.


nice start swish! if jevries casts any more LS kits, that would be right at home on your SS


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> That 64 body off the chassis and take them windows out of it. Then get sewing string and wrap it around both pointer finger and then put the string in the grove of the door line. From there just side back and forth lightly over and over and over untell it starts cutting it open. Just know the string is going to brake so just keep repeating the pross-. Be sure to follow the door line or the string is going to cut where you dont want it to.


awwwww! my lil student learned something!



halfasskustoms said:


> I used a thek one cus it was stronger and lasted longer. If you use a thin string it'll brake over and over and over and over like a 100 times.


WORD!! i use the thread used for sewing buttons.....oddly enough it's called "button string" LOL


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

hocknberry said:


> nice start swish! if jevries casts any more LS kits, that would be right at home on your SS


Thanks, homie. The LS conversion would be awesome. Never been able to get my hands on anything like that though. Probably never will.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

KingSw1$h said:


> Thanks, homie. The LS conversion would be awesome. Never been able to get my hands on anything like that though. Probably never will.


hit up jevries bro.........he casts em up every few months or so when he has free time.....drop em a PM....he has sick ass TO SCALE 13's too!


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

hocknberry said:


> hit up jevries bro.........he casts em up every few months or so when he has free time.....drop em a PM....he has sick ass TO SCALE 13's too!


I cant. Bein in a chair, being in the hospital for 2 weeks, money is pretty tight right now. Hopefully I'll get it turned around soon. I'm too young to be assed out this early in the game. Ya feel me?


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> I get a lot of my rims from diecast toys n rc cars. Builds r looking good man looks like ur learning keep it up I like what I see


Thanks, bro. I'll have to seek out some of my diecast and rob some wheels.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Mock up on the 62. It took a while for me to decide how I wanted the stance. Decided on this. Let me know what ya'll think.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

I likes.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

chevyguy97 said:


> I likes.


Thanks, Chevy. I've been messing with it all morning to get the stance the way I wanted it.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

More done on the Impala.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

KingSw1$h said:


> Mock up on the 62. It took a while for me to decide how I wanted the stance. Decided on this. Let me know what ya'll think.


me like that 62!:thumbsup:


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> me like that 62!:thumbsup:


Thanks, homie.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

KingSw1$h said:


> Where do you guys get your wheels? I have no wires or bigger rims for my minitrucks and have no idea where to get any. All I ever got is what comes in the kits. Any tips on where I can find some wheels?


Pegasus:










Aoshima has a nice selection too:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

KingSw1$h said:


> Mock up on the 62. It took a while for me to decide how I wanted the stance. Decided on this. Let me know what ya'll think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

62 is kool lookin. Nice sofar.


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

62 looks good on any stance


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsuppening doors will separate yuor cars from the rest...as long as its done right...WARNING-once you do this itll be hard not to do it to every project
> also, youll go from building 2-3 a month to 2-3 every 6 months


I nod my head in agreement with shame... I am so guilty of this... Lmao


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Im the same way james, feels like im not building a model unless i atleast open the door. lmao


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Anybody know of any Dana Harley model motorcycles?


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

You guys know of any model car shows in or around Dayton Ohio??


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Do you have a hobbytown USA around u they r doing a national model car show coming up on the 19-20 I think bro good lil shows to get started with


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Hmmm. I gotta get mine in it


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Do you have a hobbytown USA around u they r doing a national model car show coming up on the 19-20 I think bro good lil shows to get started with


They closed the only hobbytown i know about a few years back. Only place I knew around here that you could find wire wheels and such. I'm gonna have to check into one.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hay homie post up a pic of the bonn and i will tweak onit, i need a good side shot if ya got one.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Here she is, Chevy. I tried to pjotoshop some D's on it once to no avail. I want an idea of what my baby will look like as a Lowrider. What all can you do to it, holmes??


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Have you got a good side shot???


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

only one i got, bro. may be a lil better but its got my ugly mug in it.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

I will see what i can do with it, you still got the car??? If so maybe get a good side shot of it later.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

what year is that???


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

I found two more that may be better. uploading now.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

1979, homie.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Great, i can do somthing with the bottem one. I will get somthing together and post it up.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

man that would look sick if you took the back doors off......










...and make it a 2 door:biggrin:


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

chevyguy97 said:


> Great, i can do somthing with the bottem one. I will get somthing together and post it up.


Thanks, bro. I appreciate it.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

COAST2COAST said:


> man that would look sick if you took the back doors off......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah. I like the big 4 door. I'll never have to sell it to accommodate a family. I can cruise her straight into my grave. Plus, I have other toys.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Tonioseven said:


> There's one out in Fairborn. I forget exactly where but I know I've been to their contest a couple of times.


I'll look into it, homie. Thanks for the info. I've never been to one or even seen one around.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Contact this dude: *C.A.R.B.S.*
*c/o Vern Heizer*
*715 Winston Drive*
*Fairborn, OH 45324

Or this one...

Cincinnati Auto Replicas (C.A.R.)
Model Car Club
Mike Jinkens
5880 Lake Circle Drive
Fairfield, OH 45014

*


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Tonioseven said:


> Contact this dude: *C.A.R.B.S.*
> *c/o Vern Heizer*
> *715 Winston Drive*
> *Fairborn, OH 45324
> ...


How do I contact em, bro?


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

I came up with this real quick, but i will work onit more tomorrow. Hit'n switches.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

KingSw1$h said:


> How do I contact em, bro?


I'll try to find some email addresses for them.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

chevyguy97 said:


> I came up with this real quick, but i will work onit more tomorrow. Hit'n switches.


Brother, that is sick as hell. Thanks, man. I can't wait to see what else you can do with it.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Tonioseven said:


> I'll try to find some email addresses for them.


Thanks, man. Hey, you remember if my house was pink when you lived over here? the one on the corner with the big feild behind it..


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

It's been a while since I've been through there. Lol. Is Hickorydale school still over there? I played little league in the fields behind that school, Dayton View little league.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Tonioseven said:


> It's been a while since I've been through there. Lol. Is Hickorydale school still over there? I played little league in the fields behind that school, Dayton View little league.


We may be talkin about the same feilds but I dont know of any school close. I've only lived over here about 6 months.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

just checkt out ur thread homie welcome to lil bro


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Here ya go, lowared a little on some D's and shaved the door handles.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Here is just stock with some D's onit.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Those are 15" D's right there.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

pina's LRM replica said:


> just checkt out ur thread homie welcome to lil bro


 Thanks, homie.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Chevy, that look fukkin awesome. I got to learn to use that photoshop. I got a few ideas of how i'd like to see it. I tried using some photo editingf crap last night after see that sick lock-up you did. but still, no avail. You are hella good with the photoshop, my dude.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks homie, OK last one, this is alot of custom, chopped top, shaved emblems/door handels/locks, cutom bumpers, D's/slammed.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Thats my new wall paper. Fukkin sick. You did everything I wanted except one variation that I dont even know is possible. You read my mind, man.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Glad you like it. I have been messing around with photoshop for about 10 years. So just keep practicing and you will get good at it. Just take your time and pay attention to details.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Is it even possible to lock up the rear and lower the front? As if I were about to hop it? I've been cropping and cutting and pasting my heart out all morning but i always end up hitting delete and starting over. Finally said fukk it cuz I just got fed up. I'm not too good with computers.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

The problem with the photoshop that comes with the computer is that you can only move the body up--down---left---right, can't really make the front down and the back up. I can do somthing Kinda like that, but it looks funny as hell, more or less you just slam the front wheel up in the fender and put space between the back wheel, the body does not move only the wheels do, so it looks all wrong. They do have some bad ass programs out that you could probley do that with, but there not cheep. lol


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

chevyguy97 said:


> The problem with the photoshop that comes with the computer is that you can only move the body up--down---left---right, can't really make the front down and the back up. I can do somthing Kinda like that, but it looks funny as hell, more or less you just slam the front wheel up in the fender and put space between the back wheel, the body does not move only the wheels do, so it looks all wrong. They do have some bad ass programs out that you could probley do that with, but there not cheep. lol


I heard that. I dont even have photoshop. I'm working with paint.. lol. I cant find anywhere to download it or anything.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

That's what im working with is Paintshop that comes on your standard computer you buy at Wal-mart. I have not added any program to this computer i just use the paint shop thats on the computer.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

chevyguy97 said:


> That's what im working with is Paintshop that comes on your standard computer you buy at Wal-mart. I have not added any program to this computer i just use the paint shop thats on the computer.


You're bullshittin. Just regular ol paint? Not photoshop?


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Mock up on a rebuild I'm working on.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Yup just regular ol paint. i don't even know if i have photoshop on my computer. been using it for like 10 years, just get a pic of somthing and start playing with it. to the left of the screen is all them little boxes, start clicking on them and find out what each and every one of them do, plus at the top of Paint there are tools you can use, like making stuff bigger and smaller, copy and paste is the one i use the most. Just start playing with it. Paint does more then you think it will. Just takes time to learn it all.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

chevyguy97 said:


> Yup just regular ol paint. i don't even know if i have photoshop on my computer. been using it for like 10 years, just get a pic of somthing and start playing with it. to the left of the screen is all them little boxes, start clicking on them and find out what each and every one of them do, plus at the top of Paint there are tools you can use, like making stuff bigger and smaller, copy and paste is the one i use the most. Just start playing with it. Paint does more then you think it will. Just takes time to learn it all.


How do I raise and lower the car and crop in wheels?


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Trust me we would be here all night, The best way to do all of this is just start playing with it, you have to draw around the things you want to move, and the wheels i copy and pasted to the photo then drew around them and moved them into place. top left corner of paint there is a thing you can click on that will let you draw around things and once you draw around them you can move them. Just keep playing with it till ya get it.
Free-Form Select is what that thing is called, i use it more then anything. it's what i use to draw around things so i can move them.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

I just tried something simple to see it I could do it. Didnt come out too hot..


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

awesome, that looks good for your first try, now let me tell ya a litle tip, when ya want to lower a car or somthing start at one side of the pic, and go all the way to the other side of the pic, then instead of going over the top of the car like you did, go all the way up to the top of the pic then across the top then down the side back to the first part. That way when you bring the car down you won't leave the white gap, you will bring the background down with it does not have the white gap.
And good job with the wheel swap, seems like you got this down.
Keep working onit and you will be doing this perfect in no time.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Here is what i mean, don't draw around just the car, draw around the whole pic like this.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

That way when you lower the car you also lower the background with it. it took me awhile to figure that out, but now it's really easy to lower anything really fast.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Damn, That will help a lot. Thanks, homie. I'm gonna try a few more. Hopefully I can get a good one for my Daily Driver.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Just keep playing around with it and you will get good at it in no time. I remember when i got pretty good at it my friends would tell me to take pic's of there rides and lower them just to see how there ride would look lowared. 
I did one of my friends Caddy, he liked it so much that he went out and got his car bagged, It's the white caddy that's in my Thread, all that started from Paint on my computer.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

I went out and took this pic of my friends Stock 70 caddy on 24's. I slammed it, shaved the door handles, and shaved the mirror, 2 months after doing this he went had the car bagged, he did have the mirror shaved and had the whole car painted and had the lip of the rims painted to match, but i did this using Paint.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

That one is so clean it dont look tampered with. And thats a bad ass Caddy.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

I just did this one. My best so far.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Not bad, i have not had much luck lifting them, i lower all the one's i mess with, lifting them opens up to much gap to fill.
Fun aint it. lol


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Its hella fun. I'm try to get a good pick on my Lesabre to mess with now.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Did this one of my Lesabre. I couldnt make any wheels look good enough on it.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

U can download bittorrent.com
Then go to Kickasstorrents.com.com, they got photoshop...as well as alot of other things u can download:thumbsup:


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

COAST2COAST said:


> U can download bittorrent.com
> Then go to Kickasstorrents.com.com, they got photoshop...as well as alot of other things u can download:thumbsup:


I got uTorrent and use Kickasstorrents all the time. Do they really work once you download it?


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

for free?


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

chevyguy97 said:


> for free?


All day long, bro.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Yup its free...I never dloaded PS, just movies and music...downloaded rosette stone today


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

chevyguy97 said:


> for free?


http://kat.ph/adobe-photoshop-cs6-1...tilanguage-cracked-dll-chingliu-t6620117.html


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Chevyguy..u do great in paint..probly do wonders with photoshop:thumbsup:

I'll give ya a month....then ima be expecting some decals coming out your shop:biggrin:


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

COAST2COAST said:


> Chevyguy..u do great in paint..probly do wonders with photoshop:thumbsup:
> 
> I'll give ya a month....then ima be expecting some decals coming out your shop:biggrin:



X2!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Also look for _*Adobe Illustrator*_; it has vectoring which will help LOT when making decals. My son is Adobe- certified in Photoshop, Dreamweaver, Illustrator and some other crap. I'll ask him where he got his copy of it.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Tonioseven said:


> Also look for _*Adobe Illustrator*_; it has vectoring which will help LOT when making decals. My son is Adobe- certified in Photoshop, Dreamweaver, Illustrator and some other crap. I'll ask him where he got his copy of it.


Damn, bro. Sounds like a smart dude. You must be proud.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

On the uptown Charger kit, can i paint the car with the doors on or do i need to raise them or paint them separate?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

KingSw1$h said:


> Damn, bro. Sounds like a smart dude. You must be proud.


Yeah, he's gonna be better than I was hopefully.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Tonioseven said:


> Yeah, he's gonna be better than I was hopefully.


I think thats what we all want for our kids. I dont have any yet, but when I do, I want them to be better than I am.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

KingSw1$h said:


> On the uptown Charger kit, can i paint the car with the doors on or do i need to raise them or paint them separate?


Might wanna paint separate. That way you get even coverage on all of it. Doors closed you won't get the jambs, open, and everything behind the door won't get much coverage.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

KingSw1$h said:


> I think thats what we all want for our kids. I dont have any yet, but when I do, I want them to be better than I am.


*Definitely. He gets his smarts from his mother (not that I'm a dumbass or anything :ugh so I think he'll be alright.*


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

grimreaper69 said:


> Might wanna paint separate. That way you get even coverage on all of it. Doors closed you won't get the jambs, open, and everything behind the door won't get much coverage.


Good Point. If I put em on for mock up, will they come back off?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Not sure, never had that kit so I don't know how they're mounted.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

I havent opened it to look. I'll find out shortly..


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

KingSw1$h said:


> Good Point. If I put em on for mock up, will they come back off?


Definitely paint them separate if its anything like the uptown ext kit I used for my dually it should just have a screw holding each door on and ive takin mine on and off like at least 50 times bro and of its like mine your gonna have to play with them to close right 
(Flush)


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Definitely paint them separate if its anything like the uptown ext kit I used for my dually it should just have a screw holding each door on and ive takin mine on and off like at least 50 times bro and of its like mine your gonna have to play with them to close right
> (Flush)


Just like you're kit, bro. and you're right about the doors. good lookin out on the info, homie.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Here's a mock up. Not really much to this kit. It flew together so far but will take some adjusting for my final product.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Ok. I got this flake stuff from a hobby shop a while back and was wondering if ya'll could tell me how to use it with a rattle can paint job. It's just like glitter, it comes in a plastic tube. Any suggestions??


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

What I used to do:
Place the flake in a folded piece of paper, spray your paint and blow the flake onto it while it's still wet. Let dry and run your hand over it to remove any unset flakes...then clear like a mofo!! :thumbsup:
This is what I did b4 my airbrush


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Or u can get one of those cans that u can hook the paint bottle to and just mix clear and flake


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

How do I regulate how much goes onto the car when I blow the flake on?


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

depends on how well u blow

j/k....u cant really:dunno:


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

COAST2COAST said:


> depends on how well u blow
> 
> j/k....u cant really:dunno:


:nono:I'm gonna try it!:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

COAST2COAST said:


> depends on how well u blow
> 
> j/k....u cant really:dunno:


Lol that didnt sound right:no: All seriosness tho,never thought of doing flake that,hmmmm have you tried the glitter spray?


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Lol that didnt sound right:no: All seriosness tho,never thought of doing flake that,hmmmm have you tried the glitter spray?


What's gliiter spray??


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

The krylon Glitter spray,Halfass is getting really good results with it Ive been using Roth flake Rattlebombs lately.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> The krylon Glitter spray,Halfass is getting really good results with it Ive been using Roth flake Rattlebombs lately.


I gotta get my hands on that stuff. I can get Krylon at Wal-mart, right?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

You can,but more colors of it are available at Hobbylobby or Michaels


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> You can,but more colors of it are available at Hobbylobby or Michaels


Cool, I'm gonna check that out.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Just spray it heavy. So if and when it gets rought you can lightly sand it smooth. Then clear it. Some might say they never need to sand after spraying, but if it happins to you just get 1500-2000 grit sand paper and sand it tell smooth. The shine will go away but thats what the clear is for.

Under the spray paint thread topic theres a link in there for that glitter blast.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Cool. Thanks for the tip, bro.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

If u sand it doesn't it take the color off the flake?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

COAST2COAST said:


> If u sand it doesn't it take the color off the flake?


You beat me to it ........... Clear over the flake and sand carefully or you can sand the flake and it will look bad


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

rollindeep408 said:


> You beat me to it ........... Clear over the flake and sand carefully or you can sand the flake and it will look bad


X2


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

COAST2COAST said:


> If u sand it doesn't it take the color off the flake?


That's why I said to spray it heavy. So there's still a lot of flake on the body. And if you sand it your only sanding smooth not sanding it to take off the paint. Trust me I had to do that with my 64, 3 times


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Does this look way too shitty to leave this way?


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:nono: :nono: if its not a hopper don't do it :nono: ...


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

I didnt thing it looked good. I'm gonna fix it tomorrow.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Holla at Hydro he scratch builds rear ends I'm sure he can help you on that :thumbsup: ...


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Dre1only said:


> Holla at Hydro he scratch builds rear ends I'm sure he can help you on that :thumbsup: ...


If it was a Chasis it would be cake but its a stupid MPC 1 piece.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

halfasskustoms said:


> That's why I said to spray it heavy. So there's still a lot of flake on the body. And if you sand it your only sanding smooth not sanding it to take off the paint. Trust me I had to do that with my 64, 3 times


U can do it with the silver flake....but not with colored flake...you'll take the color off


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

i wouldn't even recommend doing it with the silver flake though


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

You may just be right about that colored stuff. Cuz I only did it with the silver. I'll have to try it with a colored flake.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

You will cut it its just harder to see when flake is silver but colored flake will stand out


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

My grandma got me some Testors Acrylic brush paint and it wont stick. What can I do to make it work?


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Can someone tell me the best way to cut square stock styrene?


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

KingSw1$h said:


> Can someone tell me the best way to cut square stock styrene?


A hobby saw they work great n if u wrap some masking tape around it it will give u a guide to cut it straight miter boxs r nice also n if its thin enough I just push my exacto knife straight down on it till it cuts thru just be carefully smaller pieces like to shoot across the room lol


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Here's a Monaco I finished today. Tell me what ya think.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Monaco looks good bro.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice. Is this the 1st painted model in your lineup. Needs white walls on them tires.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

halfasskustoms said:


> Nice. Is this the 1st painted model in your lineup. Needs white walls on them tires.


I painted the 62 I finished and post in the Drag-Lo thread. Check it out.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

grimreaper69 said:


> Monaco looks good bro.


thanks homie.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

How can I change my Thread name? I'm only partially new now.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

U got them wheels butterflies just right, but yeah...needs ww.

I'm not one for rainbow flake but to each their own:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Invest in some foil too....that was the best move I made...I was using Chrome paint for the longest, never again!!!


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

COAST2COAST said:


> U got them wheels butterflies just right, but yeah...needs ww.
> 
> I'm not one for rainbow flake but to each their own:thumbsup:


It looked cool on the can but not as cool on the car. Plus it came out a lot thicker than I intened. I think it needs white walls too just dont have any. I stole the wheels off of the 64 I built.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

COAST2COAST said:


> Invest in some foil too....that was the best move I made...I was using Chrome paint for the longest, never again!!!


I second that as well. I need to pick some up.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

What I used to do b4 I started buying the pegasus ww I went and bought those round templates they sell @ michaels and a fine tipped white paintmarker!!! It worked wonders.....for awhile.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

COAST2COAST said:


> What I used to do b4 I started buying the pegasus ww I went and bought those round templates they sell @ michaels and a fine tipped white paintmarker!!! It worked wonders.....for awhile.


I might have to try that. But I dont think my hand is steady enough.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Been a minute. Working on multiple projects but here is one I finished (for now) for my Fiance. Let me know what you think.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin much better then the 1st pics. Keep it up man. lookin real good.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

x2


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

If you have problems with foiling i always enjoy foiling, Let me know, send it my way, supply the foil or the cost for the foil and ill do it for you and send it back.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

halfasskustoms said:


> Lookin much better then the 1st pics. Keep it up man. lookin real good.


Thanks homie. I'm trying to get better with my building. Hopefully I'm progressing.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

You is you is.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

TTT. Had to go back 7 pages to find my thread. Been a while. Pics of my newest build coming soon.


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

To change your title:

Go to your first post,

click on Edit,

click on Go To Advance,

change title.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

I tried that. It didn't change the thread name though.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Can anybody tell me the best way to lay the stripe decal on the trunk of a dodge Dart?


----------

